# know your knots



## shamoo (Dec 20, 2007)

Found this site pretty interesting www.animatedknots.com thought i'd pass it along


----------



## bcritch (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr. Shamoo that is a very good site. It's not working at this time but I've used it before. I learned how to tie the Albright knot from that site.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got off the site and its working fine, Fishin NJ, *what!* I have know idea what your talking about.


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.animatedknots.com/

this one is working 

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Dec 20, 2007)

that comma wasnt suppose to be in the link, I understand now, I just edited it. Thanks Mr. Fshin NJ, phew!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 20, 2007)

got me on that one LOL :lol:


----------

